# PLease help to ID



## tien13378 (Jul 23, 2007)

I collected two months ago and emerged in tank but do not know what is that?
Please help


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

wow, i have no idea but very interesting plant! =)


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

I think it is some type of crypt. Not sure what type, though.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is an Aroid, but definitely not a Cryptocoryne. That long yellow thing sticking out of the spathe is the spadix (basically a stem bearing the flowers) The spadix is always within the kettle (the round, closed part of the spathe) in the Crypts. See Jan Bastmeijer's description of crypt flowers on his Crypts Pages


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Only a guess: a Typhonium species. Several Typhoniums have long appendices on the spadix. I've heard of a rheophytic Typhonium species in streams in Thailand, superficially resembling Cryptocoryne crispatula, being dormant when flooded during the rain period.


----------

